# Crimbo Jokes to Groan by



## Donald (Nov 24, 2010)

And no I have not at the sprit or the cracker box yet

What did the dog breeder get when she crossed an Irish Setter with a Pointer at Christmastime?
A "pointsetter"!

What do sheep say to each other at Christmastime?
Merry Christmas to ewe!

What do sheep say to shepherds at Christmastime?
Season's Bleatings!

What's the best thing to put into Christmas dinner?
Your teeth!

Why should Christmas dinner always be well done?
So you can say "Merry Crispness"!

Knock Knock.
Who's there?
Mary.
Mary who?
Mary Christmas!

What?s red, white and blue at Christmas time?
A sad candy cane!

What did one Christmas cracker say to the other Christmas cracker?
My POP is bigger than yours!

Knock Knock.
Who's there?
Donut.
Donut who?
Donut open 'til Christmas!

What do you call an elf who steals gift wrap from the rich and gives it to the poor?
Ribbon Hood!

What comes at the end of Christmas Day?
The letter "Y"!

What do angry mice send to each other in December?
Cross mouse cards!

What's the difference between the Christmas alphabet and the ordinary alphabet?
The Christmas alphabet has "no EL"!

What did Adam say on the day before Christmas?
It's Christmas, Eve!

What happens if you eat too many Christmas decorations?
You get "Tinsel"-itis!

"Do you ever buy any Christmas Seals?" 
"No, I wouldn't know how to feed them."

What is the best key to get at Christmas?
A turkey!

What's the best thing to give your parents for Christmas? 
A list of everything you want!

Why is it so cold at Christmas?
Because it's in Decembrrrr!

What kind of Christmas tree comes from Hawaii?
"O Tanning Palms"!

What do wild animals sing at Christmastime?
Jungle bells, jungle bells, jungle all the way!

What's the favourite Christmas Carol of new parents?
Silent Night!

Where do mistletoe go to become famous?
"Holly" wood!

What did one Christmas light say to the other Christmas light?
You light me up!

A Christmas thought:
STRESSED is just DESSERTS spelled backward.

Why do Mummies like Christmas so much?
Because of all the wrapping!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 24, 2010)

Donald said:


> And no I have not at the sprit or the cracker box yet
> 
> What did the dog breeder get when she crossed an Irish Setter with a Pointer at Christmastime?
> A "pointsetter"!
> ...



Oh Donald- groooooaaaaaannnnnnnnn! Sheena


----------



## Donald (Nov 24, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> Oh Donald- groooooaaaaaannnnnnnnn! Sheena



And its still only November


----------



## Caroline (Nov 25, 2010)

You raided my sons collection of Christmas cracker jokes...


----------



## Donald (Nov 25, 2010)

OOh dear Been Found out .


----------

